
Visualizing a Neural Machine Translation Model (Mechanics of Seq2seq+Attention) - jalammar
https://jalammar.github.io/visualizing-neural-machine-translation-mechanics-of-seq2seq-models-with-attention/
======
jalammar
Hello HN, Author here. I'd advise viewing on desktop since the post is loaded
with animations and some details might be too small to view on mobile. I'd
appreciate any feedback. Hope you find it useful.

